# Sweet and Savory Stuffed Pork Chops



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Menu*
Sweet and Savory Stuffed Pork Chops
Fried Langostino

Smoked Smashed Taters

Roasted Tandoori Cauliflower with Cilantro Tahini Yogurt Sauce


*Sweet and Savory Stuffed Pork Chops*
Picked up some extra thick pork chop from Costco, and this time I decided to stuff them.
I wanted a nice sweet and savory stuffing, so I picked up some apples and bacon too.










Butterfly the pork chops











These are huge chops, have make a lot of stuffing
Dice 2C sweet onion, 1C celery and 2C cooked bacon, saute in 1-1/2 sticks of butter and approx 2T salt

Add in 4C diced apple and then 1-1/4C brown sugar
Let the sugar just start to caramelize and the add 1-1/2C Panko crumbs
Mix well and add in 1/4C finely minced parsley
Cool thoroughly











Stuff the chops









Smoke over Apple or Cherry, I used Cherry










Then finish on the grill










Can I get a "Heck Yeah!"











*Fried Langostino*
Dredge Langostino in seasoned flour and flash fry them











*Smoked Smashed Taters*
I've made these before but had completely forgot about them till @zippy12 posted his up
Had to make some, oh yeah! 

Thanks @zippy12 




















*Roasted Tandoori Cauliflower with Cilantro Tahini Yogurt Sauce*
Decided to try a new cauliflower recipe, a Middle Eastern recipe.
It was good but only my eldest son and I really liked it, all the rest thought the flavors too strange.
Recipe here, https://www.theendlessmeal.com/roasted-tandoori-cauliflower/print/27853/
























Cooked picture seems to have been deleted, sorry


*The Money Shots*


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks Great!!!!!!...


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i gained weight just reading this post. great work.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great work on them big ole chops!!! Love smoked chops!!! Especially with sweet thai sauce!!!!


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I really enjoy your posts in this section. Thank you for taking the time to share those with us.


----------

